

Achieving Abstraction In JavaScript - yusufaytas
http://www.yusufaytas.com/achieving-abstraction-in-javascript/
In computer science, abstraction is to hide certain details and only show the essential features of the object. There is not any built-in support for abstraction in Javascript. In this post, author tries to give insights about abstraction for JavaScript. It gives examples for defining interfaces and implementing them.
======
hahuho
good article.

